# Advice on travelling youngstock



## Marigold4 (18 June 2018)

I need to pick up a 2 year old pony 14 hh 3 hours away. I have a well built Theault 3.5 lorry with side and back unloading door, proper metal half doors ( so can't go underneath) and a v shaped grill above doors to prevent horses putting legs over. All side and roof v well padded. I can see pony through window into back. Two questions: 1) I can slide partition to one side and travel pony loose with straw on ground or with partition in place to lean against. Which would be best? 2) I could take another pony with me for company but poor other pony would have to do 6 hours in box there and back and isn't great at loading - would unknown pony be a comfort to youngster or not worth the extra bother? Any advice it tips would be great please.


----------



## TGM (18 June 2018)

When we picked up our 2yo we did take another horse with us and I think it helped the youngster immensely as he travelled very calmly and quietly, especially as it was a 5 hour journey and his first time travelling!  Slightly different circumstances though as we picked up the youngster on the way home from a stay away competition so the older horse didn't have to travel there and back on the same day.


----------



## DabDab (18 June 2018)

I wouldn't take another with me, as suddenly being in close quarters with a strange companion might not be much of a comfort (depends on the pony's temperament). I've travelled youngsters both loose and in partition, but for peace of mind I generally prefer loose as there is less for them to get caught up with if they do decide to be silly. Although I've always taken the partition out completely in a 3.5t.

I've travelled lots of youngsters that have barely travelled before and only ever had one issue with a 12hh 2yo who hopped his front legs over the breast bar in a trailer. All others have travelled very quietly.


----------



## Marigold4 (19 June 2018)

Thanks both for advice. Think I will travel him alone and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## DabDab (19 June 2018)

Good luck! Try not to panic, I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## Marigold4 (19 June 2018)

I think I will take out centre partition. He's not used to being tied. Should I tie loosely or leave loose, do you think?


----------



## DabDab (19 June 2018)

If he's not been trained to tie and you've taken out the partition I would just leave loose in there - you'll see him turn around and move about a fair bit to start probably, and then settle. But the insides of the theaults are so nicely done that he will be as safe as can be wombling about in there


----------



## Marigold4 (21 June 2018)

Update on youngster travelling: despite having lorry thoroughly checked over by a mechanic day before trip, metal bar holding fan belt sheared off and lorry broke down on M40. Thankfully I have rescue insurance but took 10 hours to get back instead of 4. Poor little horse. Just goes to show despite all the carefully planning, things can go horribly wrong. Don't think I will be driving a horse on a motorway again any time soon!


----------



## DabDab (21 June 2018)

Oh god! What a drama for you... Its always the things you don't expect to go wrong too. Are you pleased with pint now you've got her (him?) home?


----------



## Marigold4 (21 June 2018)

Yes very pleased. He is my mare's foal from two years ago. She was so delighted and surprised to see him! He's happily grazing this morning as though nothing had happened but I have aged 10 years! Thank god for rescue insurance otherwise I would also be very poor!


----------

